# Help.



## BigDann (May 9, 2017)

I'll be 18 on the 12th, and quite honestly, I've devoted myself to getting my first tattoo (on chest) It's something very meaningful, and non regretful. 

But I'm worried. I'm 5'11 weighing at 183 pounds... I don't know my body fat % but I know I'm quite pudgy. I'm a D tackle, and have been playing for years, now I want to shed fat in order to shape not just my chest but body... Whats the best way of doing this??

Cut mass calories, while drinking Protein Shakes backed by lots of Cardio?

I Lift six days a week btw (but rarely do cardio, Obviously)


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 9, 2017)

If you're still playing football, you should be training for football.


----------



## BigDann (May 9, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> If you're still playing football, you should be training for football.




I wrestled for two years, football for five. I'm now Halting sports. I have other interest's rather than battering my brain...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 9, 2017)

Start following a powerlifting and/or strength training template then. Something like 5/3/1 would be just fine for you. Learn how to properly squat, bench, deadlift and OH press. You're young. Now is the time to get good technique and habits. Don't even think about PEDs at this point. You have years of natty gains in front of you.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 9, 2017)

186lbs at 5'11" doesn't seem very bad. I am the same height and almost 70lbs heavier. Maybe you just need to tone up? If you want to lose weight, its as simple as cutting calories. Try uping your protein and lowering your carbs.
At your age, it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## BigDann (May 9, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Start following a powerlifting and/or strength training template then. Something like 5/3/1 would be just fine for you. Learn how to properly squat, bench, deadlift and OH press. You're young. Now is the time to get good technique and habits. Don't even think about PEDs at this point. You have years of natty gains in front of you.



I have the weight lifting fundamentals down, solid base, I've been lifting heavy to where I feel strained - Usually going till exhaustion... But now I've been working on technique with time under pressure followed by actual reps and sets... 

I've contemplated on cycling... But let's be honest, at my age I'd get ****ed over + like you said, "Plenty of natty gains" coming my way & I'd rather pay my dues...


----------



## BigDann (May 9, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> 186lbs at 5'11" doesn't seem very bad. I am the same height and almost 70lbs heavier. Maybe you just need to tone up? If you want to lose weight, its as simple as cutting calories. Try uping your protein and lowering your carbs.
> At your age, it shouldn't be too hard.




Yes, I'm now focusing on Toning & Trimming, rather than Thickening... But how much would you suggest on cutting & what foods should I completely eliminate.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 9, 2017)

BigDann said:


> Yes, I'm now focusing on Toning & Trimming, rather than Thickening... But how much would you suggest on cutting & what foods should I completely eliminate.



Look up on Google how to calculate your total daily energy expenditure.  This is the total amount of calories you should eat to maintain your weight. Subtract 15 or 20% and now you have a deficit for weight loss.

Everyone has "their" way of doing things I suppose but I never recommend cutting out some particular macronutrient. I eat the same ratio of macros for gaining as I do losing. 

Anyway eat 1 to 1.2 grams of protein per pound of bodyweight. Eat about .4 grams of fat per pound of bw and fill the rest of your calories with carbs. 

Protein and carbs are 4 calories per gram
Fat is 9 calories per gram.

So if you can eat (these are made up numbers) 1000 cals of protein and 500 of fat and your tdee-20% is 2000 cals you can eat 200 carbs.

Run a program like 5/3/1 or 5th set or something and no need to do cardio.

But walk into the gym with the mindset of building muscle not losing weight. That attitude can be all the difference.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 9, 2017)

BigDann said:


> Yes, I'm now focusing on Toning & Trimming, rather than Thickening... But how much would you suggest on cutting & what foods should I completely eliminate.


 I wouldn't do anything drastic. Try cutting out snacks at first like chips, candy, cake, ice cream(you get the drift) and change your workouts to higher reps(15-20 reps). I still don't think that you need to make drastic changes.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 9, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I wouldn't do anything drastic. Try cutting out snacks at first like chips, candy, cake, ice cream(you get the drift) and change your workouts to higher reps(15-20 reps). I still don't think that you need to make drastic changes.



I am changing your name to BigStickUpAssBuzzkillPump

No ice cream? Eat me lol


----------



## BigDann (May 9, 2017)

I appreciate the comments. Lots of Protein, healthy foods with decreased calorie intake -backed by increased # of sets with higher reps while maintaining correct forum...

I hope to see some drastic changes :32 (1):


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 9, 2017)

BigDann said:


> I appreciate the comments. Lots of Protein, healthy foods with decreased calorie intake -backed by increased # of sets with higher reps while maintaining correct forum...
> 
> I hope to see some drastic changes :32 (1):



Whoa hold on there. Who said anything about higher reps? I would not bother going above 10 for the most part. Heavy weight causes adaptation. Progressively overloading the muscle continues growth.  None of this 15 rep shit with tiny weight 

Press heavy 
Squat heavy 
Deadlift heavy 
Row heavy


----------



## Live2Train (May 9, 2017)

Dude, **** the 5/3/1 shit, that's garbage and only good for powerlifters.  Get your ass on some high volume high intensity training.  Don't train six damn days a week either, give yourself proper rest.  Pick a weight that you can do for 10-15 reps, but do sets of 30.  Only rack the weight when you can no longer push and take 15 or less seconds before you get back to pushing.  This shit is serious and you have to push harder than the others are willing to get the gains they won't get.  Train insane or remain the same.  That's probably one of the truest quotes in bodybuilding.  I can't believe you'e talking about cutting and someone tells you to do a 5/3/1 routine.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 9, 2017)

Live2Train said:


> Dude, **** the 5/3/1 shit, that's garbage and only good for powerlifters.  Get your ass on some high volume high intensity training.  Don't train six damn days a week either, give yourself proper rest.  Pick a weight that you can do for 10-15 reps, but do sets of 30.  Only rack the weight when you can no longer push and take 15 or less seconds before you get back to pushing.  This shit is serious and you have to push harder than the others are willing to get the gains they won't get.  Train insane or remain the same.  That's probably one of the truest quotes in bodybuilding.  I can't believe you'e talking about cutting and someone tells you to do a 5/3/1 routine.



Sounds like you don't understand how calories are burned.

Tell me about 5/3/1 btw...


----------



## ken Sass (May 9, 2017)

just a little info for ya. body builders love those high reps. build size, strength with more weight. a have a high rep day every 4th week (deload) by the way deload does not mean slack off week. i just drop the weight down for 15 reps and burn yourself out. also don't forget to rest 3 on 1 off is a good starting point. or 2 on 1 off 2 on 2 off.sleep is very important to try for at least 8 hours a day. take a nap if you can. with what pob told ya  about your nutrition you will be golden (in my opinion) their the old man has spoken today lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 10, 2017)

531 would humble alot of bbers if they actually tried it and saw its not just singles and doubles.


----------



## stonetag (May 10, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> If you're still playing football, you should be training for football.


 I don't know about now a days but when I played football the workouts in the weight room and on the field kept me lean and strong. Cheers to D tackle.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 10, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am changing your name to BigStickUpAssBuzzkillPump
> 
> No ice cream? Eat me lol


 Hey now, I didn't say that we had to stop eating ice cream. Just new new guy lol


----------

